# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Doop HDMP-100 Χανει την σειρα των καναλιων

## bchris

Γεια σας.
Πηγα και πηρα αυτη την μλκια (δεν ηξερες δεν ρωταγες?)...

Στην αρχη ολα πηγαιναν καλα. Μετα απο λιγο καιρο ανακαλυψα οτι χανει την σειρα των καναλιων.
Για να σας προλαβω, εχω κανει disable to "Sort by LCN"

Το firmware της @@ριας ειναι του Φεβρουαριου, (1.8 ή 1.18 δεν πολυθυμαμαι).
Σημερα ειδα οτι εχει βγαλει καινουργιο firmware το πλαισιο, οποτε θα το κανω update και θα δω.

Θελω να σας ρωτησω, το εχει κανεις αλλος αυτο το διαμαντι?
Εχει κανεις καμμια λυση για το θεμα ή να το βαψω μπλε?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Χρηστο καλημερα,
δοκιμασε την παρακατω ρουτινα:
Στο menu επελεξε ταξινομηση μεσω ταξινομησης με απενεργοποιημενο το LCN
Κανε την ταξινομηση σου. Οταν θα εισαι μεσα, πατα το info και μπορει να σου βγαλει παλι ταξινομηση μεσω LCN. Γυρνα το και αυτο σε "ταξινομηση".
Επισης μην το βγαζεις απο την πριζα!
Η συμπεριφορα του φυσικα εξαρταται απο το software που τρεχεις. Ολα αυτα καντα μετα το update.
Καλη τυχη!

----------


## angel_grig

Aν βγει νεο firmware κανε αναβαθμιση..δυστυχως χρησιμοποιει τον επεξεργαστη Mstar MSD7818 ενα απο τα προβληματα του οποιου ειναι η απωλεια της σειρας των καναλιων.Ενας πολυ καλος οδηγος για  δεκτες ειναι εδω:http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthrea...81%CE%AC%CF%82

----------


## demkat1

το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και γω σε ένα legent. Αναβάθμισα και τέλος.
το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται επειδή δίνεται προτεραιότητα ταξινόμησης σε κάποια εκπεμπόμενη πληροφορία. Με την αναβάθμιση προστίθεται στο μενού η δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης αυτής της δυνατότητας (όπως το LCN).
μην αγχώνεσαι, κάντου αναβάθμιση  :Rolleyes:

----------


## bchris

Δυστυχως δεν καταφερα να το αναβαθμισω. Ενω το εβλεπε το αρχειο στο stick, οταν του ελεγα προχωρα, αυτο εκανε reboot, αλλα μετα τιποτα...

Οποτε θα κοιταξω κανα hardware hack (σκεφτομαι κανα κυκλωματακι με μια coin battery.)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Βρες στικακι απο 2G και κατω, *φορμαρισμενο σε FAT 32*. Απο αυτο κανε το update.

----------


## bchris

Αυτο που εχω ειναι ακριβως 2GB.
Δεν κανει λες?

(FAT32 ειναι).

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Αυτο που εχω ειναι ακριβως 2GB.
> Δεν κανει λες?
> 
> (FAT32 ειναι).


 :Confused1:  Πακετο! Εγω δεν μπορουσα να αναβαθμισω κανεναν με το 8G και μου ειπαν απο το service (της edision) να χρησιμοποιησω στικακι σε FAT 32, oπως και εγινε και παει ρολοι. Δεν επικοινωνεις με το service της doop μηπως σου δωσουν λυση? Οι περισσοτεροι, απως εχω δει, φορανε την ιδια πλακετα ανεξαρτητα απο τη μαρκα  (συγκεκριμενα doop δεν εχω ανοιξει).

----------


## demkat1

> .................... Οι περισσοτεροι, απως εχω δει, φορανε την ιδια πλακετα ανεξαρτητα απο τη μαρκα  (συγκεκριμενα doop δεν εχω ανοιξει).


Σωστό. 
Tο manual λέει μέχρι τί μέγεθος stick σηκώνει το σύστημα αν και (είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος) λέει επίσης ότι "είναι πιθανόν να μην είναι συμβατό με όλα τα stick"!!! :Blink: 

Οπότε (συνδυαστικά) δοκίμασε αναβάθμιση με άλλο stick μέχρι 2G σε FAT32.
(μπορείς να βεβαιωθείς για τη συμβατότητα γράφοντας μερικά αρχεία φωτο / εικόνας / ήχου στο stick που έχεις και να δοκιμάσεις να τα παίξεις από τον αποκωδ. Αν δεν τα παίζει, σίγουρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την συμβατότητα).

----------

αλπινιστης (20-10-12)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Kαλησπερα εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα πως μπορω να κανω update γιατι καθε εβδομαδα εχω προβλημα..Ευχαριστω!H μαρκα ειναι F&U

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

δεν ξερει κανεις πως γινεται ρε παιδια??

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ..

----------


## osa

Αγαπητέ bchris Το έχω και εγώ αυτό το διαμάντι.... αρκετό καιρό
Έχω κάνει όλα τα update αλλά .... πάπα λα 
Στην αρχή έχανε μόνο την σειρά των καναλιών ....τώρα χάνει και όλα τα κανάλια !!!!
Πάντως απ΄ότι ξέρω το plaisio τον παίρνει πίσω και σε πιστώνει 
Μεγάλη αποτυχία το εργαλείο ... αλλά έχω ακούσει τα ίδια και για άλλες μάρκες.
Η καλύτερη λύση πιστεύω είναι να μην το σβήνεις ποτέ 
Περαστικά μας

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

ολοι οι δεκτες ψηφιακων εχουν τα προβληματακια τους. ηδη δόθηκες ενας συνδεσμος απο αλλο φορουμ οπου εχει μαζεμενα τα υπερ και κατα της καθε μαρκας.

Και εγω εχω ενα edision SD (υποτιθεται αξιοπιστος και αριστος στα reviews) που παρα τα μηνυματα μου στην εταιρια οταν πατας καταλαθως του κουμπι για τους ραδιοφωνικους σταθμους στο τηλεκοντρολ, επειδη δε μεταδιδονται ραδιοφωνα στην πολη μου κολλαει ο δεκτης και μετα θελει να τον βγαλεις απο την πριζα καθως ουτε κλεινει.  Επιπλεον! Εχει προβληματικοτο συστημα στην επιλογη καναλιου με μηνυμα σφαλματος καναλιου που δε σβηνει μονο του αν δεν πατησει ΟΚ.

Οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι επειδη ειναι αρχη, καθενας εχει τα κουσουρια του, οταν ωριμασουν (ελπιζω οι προγραμματιστες του) θα δωσουν καλυτερα λογισμικα.

----------

